# Elevated Bilirubin



## GastroGal (May 30, 2019)

Just curious what code is everyone using for elevated Bilirubin?


----------



## clarkmegan (May 30, 2019)

I use R17 since the book leads you to that under elevated liver function test, bilirubin. I've heard guidance to use R74.9 for this, but I don't feel comfortable doing that since the book does not guide you to this code.


----------

